# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  Command-line Printer for images.

## KodeWorrier

Title:
       "Just Print The Image"

Description:
       For my friends in the DarkBasic and GameMaker communities, a simple utility that takes the path\filename of an image as a command line and simply prints it as a full page on the default printer. This allows those games, and other programs, to print without having to depend on MSPaint.

Feature list:
       Nothing fancy, small size was a goal. It prints, it exits. If it can't find the file, it gives you a chance to select it in a standard file open dialog, then it exits. If you really can't figure it out, and try to run it without a command line, instructions show up.

Screen-shots (if apt):
       Hopefully you will never see it. It should print without ever giving a hint of it's existance.

Author name:
       KodeWorrior/Captain Blasto

System Requirements:
       Err... Windows?... a printer?

License info:  
       Donationware: Use, abuse, just don't change it or sell it as your own. If you get rich and famous because of this, try to help out someone less fortunate.

Exe and source files attached, I unzipped them on a different computer and it ran, but who knows... tell me if you see any bug fixes or improvements I should make. I don't want to add features, but I would enjoy fixing bugs, trimming waste, and smoothing operation.

----------


## si_the_geek

The code/files within this thread (submitted:  12-08-2005) have been checked for malware by a moderator.

Disclaimer: _This does not necessarily mean that any compiled files (DLL/EXE/OCX etc) are completely safe, but any supplied code does not contain any obvious malware.  It also does not imply that code is error free, or that it performs exactly as described.

It is recommended that you manually check any code before running it, and/or use an automated tool such as Source Search by Minnow (available here or here).  
If you find any serious issues (ie: the code causes damage or some sort), please contact a moderator of this forum.

Usage of any code/software posted on this forum is at your own risk._

----------

